# Snake ID PLEASE



## yonceyboy (Jun 4, 2010)

This thing come slithering across my cousins shop floor and coiled up in a jack stand gave him good scare.Wrong place for the snake to hang out as customers are often coming in,their is a small pond about 250 yards away.The snake is brownish with a orange colored belly looks like a non poisonus water snake to me but it did act awful agressive.
Some of you snake guys give us a i.d. ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2010)

It was a water snake.


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Jun 4, 2010)

Not real sure, looks like he had a bad day though.


----------



## turky93 (Jun 4, 2010)

Nic is right. Looks to be a red bellied water snake.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks like a Red Bellied Water Snake.

Non venomous.  Harmless, any snake gets aggressive when you mess with them.


----------



## germag (Jun 4, 2010)

Yep...the boys got it ID'ed....it is a water snake. They're pretty doggone good at it.....don't really need me much. 

Water snakes can be pretty ill-tempered when they feel cornered, but you'd probably get "aggressive" too, if some giant was trying to kill you......


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Jun 4, 2010)

red bellied watersnake


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Looks like a Red Bellied Water Snake.
> 
> Non venomous.  Harmless, any animal gets aggressive when you mess with them.


fixed it for you.
just as most people would do too.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 6, 2010)

eWarren19842008 said:


> Not real sure, looks like he had a bad day though.



Thats what I was thinkin!


----------



## Just BB (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like the car fell on him....


----------



## across the river (Jun 11, 2010)

Just for the record it is illegal to kill a non-venomus snake in Georgia.  Not saying anyone on hear really cares, I just thought you should know if you were not aware.


----------



## Cadcom (Jun 12, 2010)

Who said he was kilt? Looks like he was just roughed up a bit for trespassin' in the garage and attempted jack stand theft....


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 15, 2010)

across the river said:


> Just for the record it is illegal to kill a non-venomus snake in Georgia.  Not saying anyone on hear really cares, I just thought you should know if you were not aware.



If he knew it was non-venomus... he probably would not need a snake I.D.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jun 15, 2010)

Mud Minnow said:


> If he knew it was non-venomus... he probably would not need a snake I.D.



Yep looks like a classic case of broomstick and machete first and ask questions later


----------



## silverfox (Jun 16, 2010)

*snake*

If the serpent had been killed in the garden wonder what the world would be like


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 16, 2010)

I know water snakes are harmless, but in my experience they seem to also be very ill-tempered.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jul 16, 2010)

6' long, atleast...


----------



## bdillard (Aug 23, 2010)

they are all cobra's...


----------



## Furious (Aug 24, 2010)

Brown Recluse


----------



## Bird Hunter 21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Two types of snake's.....Live Snake and Dead Snake...I will take dead any day of the week.


----------



## goob (Aug 25, 2010)

"Sure would have been a good'un next year." lol


----------



## Nooge (Aug 25, 2010)

mud snake...seriously....look it up.


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 25, 2010)

DEAD snake


----------



## fishinbub (Aug 25, 2010)

across the river said:


> Just for the record it is illegal to kill a non-venomus snake in Georgia.  Not saying anyone on hear really cares, I just thought you should know if you were not aware.



I'm no lawyer, but I'm pretty sure if it was in the house it's fair game.


----------



## the MAD plumber (Aug 26, 2010)

Bad snake


----------



## callaway (Aug 27, 2010)

Water snake


----------



## ADAM5265 (Sep 14, 2010)

He did not kill it, It dehydrated from being out of the water where it belongs. Dumb snake!


----------



## BLUE-TICK-HOUND (Sep 14, 2010)

Shop invasion/Home invasion


----------

